# diy marquee sign



## 123loomis

can anyone make or help me with a personalized marquee header to make my own sign have no problem with a donation for the service .........thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco

What are you trying to achieve? Size, shape, etc.


----------



## MatrixDweller

Are you looking to make one that is comprised of lots of LEDs that can be programmed?
(eg: http://www.nerdkits.com/videos/ledarray2/)

Or are you looking for one that is just backlit and you put plastic letters on it?


----------

